
Driver loses his car to hackers. TWICE. – Naked Security - kostaddin
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/11/30/driver-loses-his-car-to-hackers-twice/
======
Piskvorrr
This is probably the most telling part of the whole article - new therefore
good!

"There is yet another relay-attack-thwarting, authentication-token-based
technology that we believe may have been invented or at least rediscovered by
Naked Security’s Paul Ducklin:

Put a slot in the car into which you have to insert a metal authentication
token cut into a unique shape, and then turn it to the left or right to prove
your presence…"

